# 1 lb shaving soap recipe ?



## ilovedoxies (Nov 15, 2008)

I found this:

40% Olive
30% Coconut
22% Palm Oil (Lard or Tallow) 
8% Castor
2 T Benonite Clay 

Help!!  How do you convert to ounces? 

TIA


----------



## ilovedoxies (Nov 22, 2008)

Is there a calc someplace I can use??

TIA


----------



## naturescauldron (Nov 22, 2008)

I love to use www.soapcalc.com for my formulations......

you should still know how to convert percentages by hand too though.  

years ago, Jenny at www.lotioncrafter.com gave me the BEST "tutorial" on percentages.  I wish I were as good at explaining things as she is, so I hope you understand what I'm trying to explain.

Always start any formula with 100%.  your 100% is your batch size.  when formulating soaps and stuff, your water and lye are NOT part of the 100%.  when formulating anything else, like lotions, your water and everything else in the formula has to equal your 100%.

Simple soap recipe just to help explain, this is a rather wonderful very cheap and very easy recipe btw.....

40% palm (or lard!)
30% coconut oil
30% soy oil

all this equals 100%.  Say you want to do a 16oz (1 pound) recipe.

and to add to the confusion, i always always measure in grams.

to find out the grams, your 16oz is 448grams.  16oz x 28 (grams in an oz) = 448 grams.

So how much palm do you need?  448 x 40% (or .40) = 179.2 grams.

coconut oil?  448 x 30% (or .30) = 134.4 grams

soy oil?  448 x 30% (or .30) = 134.4 grams.

So to double check to make sure you have 100%, you add the 179.2 + 134.4 + 134.4 = 448 (your 100%/16oz batch size)

does this help any or did I copletely fudge it all up for you?


----------



## earthmother99 (Nov 22, 2008)

omg steph i hate math and all the figuring but you made perfect sense to me. In fact I am going to copy this off to add to my journal then I'll never get hung up again . Thank you so much....hugs   Diane


----------



## ilovedoxies (Nov 22, 2008)

thanks a million steph, if I have this correct it looks like this:

40% = 6.4 ounces Olive oil 
30% = 4.8 ounces Coconut oil 
22% = 3.52 ounces Lard
8% = 1.28 ounces Castor oil 

For a total of 16 ounces = 1 pound.  

Whew!!  That took me waaaaay back to math class, and I thought I'd never use that stuff again?!?!


----------

